# Cherry Pepper/Red Pepper Jelly Vinaigrette



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 19, 2004)

I was making a vinaigrette for spinach salad last night - balsamic vinegar, olive oil, country dijon mustard....when I had a flash of inspiration - pulled out a jar of Cherry/red pepper jelly and added a good dollop to the mix - it was very good!!! - jelly had just enough pop from the peppers and the sweetness that the spinach called for.  {actually the flash of inspiration came from having read thru a batch of vinaigrette recipes in which one called for strawberry jelly}

Now I just have to find a source for the jelly - we picked it up last year at a farmer's market in Michigan


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

OMG - what a GREAT idea!!!!  Now if I can only remember it!!!!!!!!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 19, 2004)

That IS a FABULOUS idea!  

Okay.  PM me, send me your address and I'll send you some homemade Habanero Jelly that will be PERFECT for this...if you're brave enough!  (Actually, it's not as hot as you would imagine from a habanero base...)  I have more than enough to spare!  

I'm definately going to try this one!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

Audeo - a friend of mine makes habenero jelly - it's really good and not hot at all (well, considering what it COULD be) LOL

It's GOOD stuff!!!!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 19, 2004)

Deb's Habanero Jelly

8 habaneros
6 1/2 cups sugar
1 envelope Certo
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 1/2 cups Motts apple juice

8 - 8 oz jelly jars.  Wash in warm soapy water the jars and rims and lids. Place lids in boiling water, take off heat and let them sit in the boiling water.

With gloves, open habaneros carefully, remove stems and seeds. Place in blender with vinegar and apple juice, blenderize for about 1 minute.  Place the sugar in a large pot and pour blenderized habaneros through a fine strainer into the pot. Bring to boil stirring, and soon as its a rolling boil, add 1 envelope of certo, bring to rolling boil stirring and boil for 1 minute. Take off heat, ladel into jars, leave 1/2 inch space on top, seal, place jars in boiling water bath for 5 minutes. Take out jars, leave to cool, make sure lid is inverted, does not pop back out. May take up to 2 weeks to set, leave for a few weeks in a cupboard.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 19, 2004)

I also made some Rocotillo Jelly and will be making Scotch Bonnet the same way.  I like 8 peppers to 2 cups liquid for the jelly, plus the sugar and certo.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 19, 2004)

Not only are we fair neighbors, I think we may be related, Deb... :twisted:


----------



## debthecook (Nov 19, 2004)

There are so many recipes for Habanero out there Audeo.  I added regular bell peppers to it, but I thought that took away from the heat. Don't you add bells to it?  I added apple juice to bring another flavor in. I think  8 peppers is enough heat for me to make the jelly.  Also, other recipes are confusing on how long to cook the jelly with the sugar, I found that if I bring the sugar mix just to rolling boil, then add the certo to rolling boil for 1 minute stirring, its enough. I do the 5 minute hot water bath just for sanitary sake, it does cook the sugar and certo more in the bottle.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

I do add bell peppers to mine and always use apple cider vinegar, but I like your recipe, as well.  I further agree with you on the cooking times and, if you're not careful, this stuff will cook too long and gel to the equivalent of agar in a petri dish!

There is truly something magical between habaneros and sugar.  Instead of being as hot and caustic as sulfuric acid, as they are fresh, when cooked into a jelly, the hotness builds into a crescendo and goes away entirely...all in a matter of about 15 seconds.  I love it!


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 24, 2004)

I love the idea of the pepper jellies, but how do you use them?  I've seen them over cream cheese for an appetizer, but there's got to be other ways.  BTW hubby has been asking for another spinach salad - just like the last one...so I know it was good [he's soooo stuck on ranch...it's time to expand horizons!] one of my current favorites is peach jalapeno pecan jelly - very good on crackers.  I've never tried making jelly...maybe it's time to give it a try.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 24, 2004)

Delicious over cream cheese on a bagel.
Spread over a block of cream cheese, serve with crackers.
Great as a glaze (put on last 20 min) for chicken, salmon, ham or pork.
Serve on the side with roast beef, turkey, ham, or pork.
Heat up for a few seconds, serve as a dipping sauce for chicken fingers or pretzels.
Put a spoonful on your hamburger or meatloaf.
Mix a tablespoonful in your spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

Ooooh!  Peach Jalapeno Pecan Jelly!  That does sound great!

As far as using pepper jelly goes...beyond the cream cheese with jelly on crackers, the stuff is an outstanding glaze for a pork roast.  I've brushed it on baking apples, and that was pretty darned good, and I pretty much always add it to a barbeque sauce in process.  Another fun way is to  warm it up in a saucepan to liquify it, then coat some pecan halves with the stuff, then roast them until they're crunchy...about 15 minutes or so!  (My version of Pecans Piquant!)


----------

